# Paint Pots



## takinghearts (Dec 26, 2008)

When I get a new paint pot, I split it and only keep half for myself as I still have yet to finish a full size pot. But here are the swatches of all of the paint pots that I currently own:
(sorry about the hair in the way, i had goosebumps most of the time doing all of this, lol)

http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/r...watches001.jpg
http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/r...watches002.jpg
http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/r...watches003.jpg
http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/r...watches004.jpg


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jul 15, 2010)

perky, coral crepe, girl friendly





cash flow, ruebesnque, indianwood, rollickin, stray grey, soft ochre


----------



## anne082 (Aug 11, 2010)

*MAC Paint Pot*

Left to Right: Blackground, Rubenesque, Indianwood.


----------



## natalie647 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's Coral Crepe from the Pret-A-Papier collection!
A full review is available on my blogger.











Hope you like! A full review is available on my blogger.


----------

